# "Blockchain Week" next week



## Brendan Burgess (17 May 2019)

Blockchain Ireland Week has officially been launched in Dublin, Cork, Sligo and Galway, and is set to run from May 24th-31st across the country.

The mission of Blockchain Ireland Week is to bring together and grow the blockchain ecosystem in Ireland. Blockchain Ireland Week will bring entrepreneurs, developers and corporate leaders together over 7 days this May to build momentum and opportunities in blockchain across the country.


_*[broken link removed]
*_
Some which might be of interest:

Blockchain & Cryptocurrency Workshop
-Overall view of Brockchain technology and cryptocurrency, fist steps and how to avoid being scammed. ( aka how to avoid being scammed by badgers) 


_*How Asset Tokenisation will Democratise Wealth Creation

Launch of the MSc in Blockchain (Distributed Ledger Technologies)


Mastercard Blockchain ChallangeA hands-on learning experience where participants will learn Blockchain technology by solving a cryptographic puzzle built into the Mastercard Blockchain.*_


----------

